# AA Minimag LED Collection - Part 1



## turbodog (Sep 21, 2009)

**********************************************************

Click HERE for incan minimag thread.

**********************************************************

Thread about minimag collecting, but the LED variety.


----------



## will (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the new thread. I'll start off by asking if anyone has any ideas of where to find the latest Gen 3 Multi-Mode lights. Z-Battery has the Silver and the Gray. I have been looking for Red, Blue, Black, and Camo. 

I have all 3 versions of the Silver. They all have the same model number SP2210HJ. This is the blister pack version. Ordering these online might be tricky, the retailers I have looked at all seem to use the a picture that may or may not represent the actual item. It would be best to ask them, before ordering , which style they have. 

I have sent a few notes to Maglite customer support asking where the latest lights are going. The answer is basically ' Maglite sells to a distributor. After that they don't know where they go.' Not really much help there.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 22, 2009)

will said:


> Thanks for the new thread. I'll start off by asking if anyone has any ideas of where to find the latest Gen 3 Multi-Mode lights. Z-Battery has the Silver and the Gray. I have been looking for Red, Blue, Black, and Camo.


Locally I've found Grey, Silver, Red, and Black.

EDIT: I forgot that there are 2 versions of the latest (Rebel) mini MagLED - with the lanyard tailcap and the original mini MagLED tailcap (no lanyard hole)
I have to check the store again to see which version they are carrying.


----------



## will (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Locally I've found Grey, Silver, Red, and Black.



I would be interested in Red and Black - Gen 3 , lanyard tailcap

PM sent


----------



## merrimac (Sep 23, 2009)

GOOD JOB TURBOTHANKS


----------



## will (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a word of caution to anyone wanting a specific generation MagLED. Each Generation in the same color has the same model number. Some online retailers have the right pictures with the light they are selling, some don't. A few will substitute the multi-mode LED ( gen 2 or 3 ) for a single mode light...

If you order on line, it is best to ask which lights they have in stock.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you, Turbodog, for starting this new thread.

:goodjob:
_


----------



## will (Oct 19, 2009)

Must be time for some pictures - Here is my Gen 1 Collection 

First some 3 AA lights.







serial numbers






Now a few 2 AA lights






serial numbers






whoops - how did this get here ??


----------



## merrimac (Oct 19, 2009)

great photos, and " MOON OVER MIAMI ".....mac


----------



## will (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the balance of the collection. I have a couple of duplicate Gen 2 MagLEDs. Interesting to note - I have 2 Black ones, one serial starts with 20, the other with 2R. Both are the multi-mode MagLEDs.. 






check out the serial on the black light






These are the Gen 2 MagLEDs with the Lanyard tailcap, the bodies are a little shorter than the non-lanyard tailcap. So far, I have only been able to get a silver and a gray.






and the serial numbers..






and - just to keep it interesting - a little visitor.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 21, 2009)

Will,
Great photos! Thanks for sharing with us! Especially the bonus ones! You are a really great photographer.
On another note, could you please post to this new "LED" thread, your definitions of Gen 1, Gen 2 and Gen 3.
Respectfully,
boudreaux


----------



## will (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my interpretation - subject to change 

Gen 1 - single mode light, knurled tailcap, no lanyard hole, serial numbers start with 20 or 2T, 30 for the 3AA models

Gen 2 - Multi Mode light ( Hi, Low, Strobe, SOS ), Rebel LED, knurled tailcap, no lanyard hole. serial numbers start with 2R 
( I got one that starts with 20, I think Maglite was using up the bodies they already produced ) 

Gen 2A, or Gen 3, most places just call it Gen 2. Multi Mode ( Hi, Low, Strobe, SOS ) old style tailcap with lanyard hole, these also have a slightly shorter body. Probably the best is to call them Gen 2 with a lanyard tailcap. 

Also take note, Maglite uses the same model number for all 3 styles for the same color, in the same packaging. 

The Gen 2 lights are nice little lights for the money - around $20 or so..


----------



## will (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got back from Target here in Florida. They had one each of the multi-mode mini-magleds in gray, silver, red, and blue. I picked up the red and the blue - These are the 2AAs with the lanyard tailcap.

still missing, and I believe they are not yet in production are the black and the camo.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 7, 2009)

will said:


> I believe they are not yet in production are the black and the camo.


 
I have a rebel in black 

EDIT- i read that too quick- I do not have a lanyard ring tail.


----------



## will (Dec 7, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> I have a rebel in black
> 
> EDIT- i read that too quick- I do not have a lanyard ring tail.




target had the Rebel lights with the solid tailcap in black.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 8, 2009)

My local Target and Wal-mart in Northern CA, as well as a Wal-mart in LA that I went to during Black Friday, both have the black Rebel with lanyard tailcap...think I saw it at Fry's too.

A little side note...I saw a grey 2AA at Wal-mart with the Rebel and a S/N that started with TR000XXXXXX. I was a bit wary of it and picked up a 2R000999XXX one instead. Any insights to the "TR" series? It was identical to the one that I got.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah, so they finally recaptured that piece of brain that they didn't have when they designed the versions without lanyard hole


----------



## will (Dec 28, 2009)

I found a red Gen 3 ( with the lanyard hole ) in Lowes. This was mixed in with a box of Gray Gen 2 ( solid tailcap ) LEDs. 

It looks like the 4 colors out there for the Gen 3 LEDs are gray, silver, blue, and red.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 28, 2009)

I got one in red with the lanyard tailcap for a friend at Costco too. Serial number 2R00090XXXX, August 2009 manufacture.

Also saw a blue one with the lanyard tailcap at Target too. Serial number began with TR00XXXXXXX, which would most likely indicate September 2009 manufacture or newer.

I did notice that with newer build, I would say from 2R0009XXXXX onwards, the LED is more of a cool blue.


----------



## Mike 208 (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't seen this discussed in any other threads, so I hope this is not old news. I just looked at Maglite's updated website: The 3AA Mini-Mag is no longer listed. I don't know if it's just an oversight or if a new "multi-mode" version is in the works. For now, it looks like the 3AA model is discontinued.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 31, 2010)

I doubt a multi-mode 3AA is planned, that form factor is quite ackward to use.


----------



## will (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if Maglite has started to produce the 2AA, in CAMO, with multi-mode and the lanyard tailcap?

So far there is 
RED
BLUE
SILVER
GRAY
BLACK


----------



## merrimac (May 17, 2010)

Will, just talked to Andria of Z Batt. this A.M. No CAMO 3rd gen. they do have the LX100 in colors red, blue, and a very dark grey (charcoal) ?


----------



## will (May 17, 2010)

Mac
thanks - I don't plan on collecting the XL100s, I will hang on to the one black XL100 that I have...
Will


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 9, 2010)

I finally found the *BLACK* 2-AA multi-mode with the lanyard tailcap! My shoping trips had been curtailed for several months.

Has anyone seen a 2-AA, *CAMO*, with multi-mode and the lanyard tailcap yet?


----------



## will (Jul 9, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> I finally found the *BLACK* 2-AA multi-mode with the lanyard tailcap! My shoping trips had been curtailed for several months.
> 
> Has anyone seen a 2-AA, *CAMO*, with multi-mode and the lanyard tailcap yet?



I have not seen the CAMO yet...

Maybe some one else has..


----------



## sunfire (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you know the lumen rate of the minimag 2AA single-mode?


----------



## will (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally got a CAMO with the lanyard tailcap - OpticsPlanet has them now.


----------



## merrimac (Apr 24, 2011)

Just picked up Camo LED with lanyard tailcap at Bass Pro Shop...the hunt has ended


----------



## will (Jun 26, 2011)

I had some time and an idea - Chrome Plated LED


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 26, 2011)

will said:


> I had some time and an idea - Chrome Plated LED


 
that is sweeeeet.


----------



## will (Jul 30, 2011)

I sent off a 3AA LED for Chrome. I also machined in a few grooves in the head and the body..


----------



## will (Aug 22, 2014)

I started to collect the LED versions 3 years back. I was wondering of anyone has started to collect the newer versions of the Solitaire LED and the AAA LED models.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 13, 2016)

Doesn't look like it!

They keep updating so often you would not know which revision you were collecting.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2016)

I have several LED solitaires in the basic colors. And last year acquired several 2x triple A LED's. Most of those were given away as Christmas gifts. Each recipient marveled at how bright they are. 

To me the solitaire is _too bright_. Yup I said that. But I added a Microstream pocket clip to a few and have them scattered about my home. 

I see LED solitaires are $9.99 at Home Depot and 2x triple A minimags $14.99. Both are regular prices instead of $14.99 and $19.99 like last year. 

With all of todays bells n whistle the mini mag and solitaire are still viable choices when you just want a reliable little flashlight.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 25, 2018)

Bumping for pics.
I'm late to this party. Any possible way to have some of these old pics refreshed/reloaded so that they can be viewed?


----------



## inetdog (Jan 25, 2018)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> Bumping for pics.
> I'm late to this party. Any possible way to have some of these old pics refreshed/reloaded so that they can be viewed?


The only way to "refresh" the old pictures which have been made inaccessible by the policy change at PhotoBucket would be for the original poster to retrieve the pics, post them on another hosting site, and have a Moderator edit the original posts to point to the new URLs.
The next best thing would be for the original poster(s) to come back to the thread with new posts linking to the old pictures on a new hosting site.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 26, 2018)

will said:


> Must be time for some pictures - Here is my Gen 1 Collection
> 
> First some 3 AA lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 26, 2018)

will said:


> This is the balance of the collection. I have a couple of duplicate Gen 2 MagLEDs. Interesting to note - I have 2 Black ones, one serial starts with 20, the other with 2R. Both are the multi-mode MagLEDs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 26, 2018)

will said:


> I had some time and an idea - Chrome Plated LED


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 26, 2018)

will said:


> I sent off a 3AA LED for Chrome. I also machined in a few grooves in the head and the body..


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the pics.
I wish Mag still produced the 3xAAs.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 1, 2021)

Just a bump to let people know this thread exists. Didn't get the participation of the mm incan thread.


----------

